# acceptable accuracy



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Not sure where to post this so i will try here.

What do you consider acceptable accuracy with your concealed carry handgun , and at what distance and how much do you practice with it.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Not sure what everyone else considers acceptable, but if you think about it, if you are carrying concealed and just going about your usual daily activities, if you do have to draw your weapon and engage it is _most likely_ going to be a very close quarters situation.

I don't practice as often as I would like, ammo isn't cheap and I'm still a broke college student at the moment, but when I do go to the range I generally practice at about 10 yards, maybe more depending on my mood. However, I recently started practicing a course of fire for a competition my criminal justice fraternity participates in every year, which has different stages of fire at 7, 15, and 25 yards.

That said, if the *only* reason you carry is for self-defense, I would say you'd be fine just practicing at 7 to 10 yards. This gives you a little distance, and lets face it if you're grouping shots there anything closer is a non-issue. That's not to say you shouldn't practice at further distances too, but if you are attacked or a situation arises where you have to come to the aid of someone else, you are going to be fairly close if not right on top of the attacker, so practice at 7 to 10 yards should suffice.

Just my opinion....interested to see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I agree with what Thanatos said. Too add to that, I would think at a distance of 7-10 yards you should get your groups around 6"-8". I think that would be enough for a defense situation. If you are in competition that would be different and 6"-8" would probably not be acceptable. Someone with more knoledge should chime in on that if that is what you are looking for.....


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Up close and personal is only part of the equation. Most people train standing statically and draw, fire, reholster. I'll all but guarantee that if you're in a self defense situation, you aren't going to be standing still. Practice the fundamentals of course. Good stance, solid draw, good sight picture, good trigger manipulation and follow thru.

Once you've got it down pat, *and if you can do it safely*... add some movement to it and see how your accuracy is affected. It's a whole new ballgame. A lot of people don't pay this much attention, for whatever reason but think about it like this. If you've ever been in a fist fight... did you just stand in one place and slug away like "Rock-em Sock-em Robots" or did you move laterally? Accuracy needs to be good enough to score hits, no matter your position. On your feet, on your back, on your side... they all need to hit the target. Besides, it's fun to practice that stuff from time to time.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Good points, didn't think of it that way. Would love to do some practicing in different positions like you mentioned; unfortunatley, due to the setup of the range I use its not possible. There is an outdoor range I found nearby, but it is "members only" and like I said, broke college student, can't afford the yearly dues at this point lol.

Zhurdan, what do you think about moving steel target systems, they worth giving a shot? My range has one that they put in not long ago....haven't tried it yet but I think I may check it out.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've shot moving rifle targets, but never pistol, unless you call Jackrabbits moving targets. :mrgreen: The moving rifle targets are fun, until they jack up the speed on you, then they're quite humbling.

I bought some steel from actiontargets.com, but they're just static targets. Moving ones are too expensive for my blood and I pretty much live in the sticks so there aren't any big ranges here. I mostly drive 10 miles in any direction and shoot outside of town. Plenty of open space out here.

There used to be a range down in SLC that had a white sheet that they projected video onto and it tracked your shots. There were moving pie plates, balloons, and even live action video of "shoot-no shoot" senario's. It was pretty cool, but got kind of expensive.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

Yeah, its about $10 for a half hour on the moving target system at my range, thats why I haven't shot it yet.

I tried to look actiontargets.com but it says Error 403 - Forbidden?


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

www.actiontarget.com

my bad... no "s"


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Those of you that never leave the city may not need long distance accuracy but I think you should be able to hit a man size target across your average street which I expect is greater than 30 feet.

My friends and I occasionaly practice out to 60 or 70 yards with our CCW"s. I have a Taurus 605 snubby .357 that is deadly at 70 yards. My M&P45 does an admirable job also. The farther out the more important it is to know your loads trajectory and raise over to compensate.

We raise dust under Running Coyotes at 100 yards or better on occasion. Occasionaly we actualy hit one of them.

Not all shooters have the ability to test their guns accuracy. If you do have that ability I believe you should demand 2 inch or less group sizes at 10 yards from a rest. That translates to 4 at 20, 6 at 30 etc.

I wont keep a pistol any length of time that will not produce a 5 shot group less than 1 inch at 15 yards from a rest, my part included. It may be necessary to find out what ammo it likes but after giving it a spread of loads it better show me it works. It doesn't have to do it every time cause I can't hold that good all the time but it must be capable. On day's I cant hold it I have my buddy run the test.

I am not talking about sight setting accuracy only group size. Sights can be moved, replaced or filed to yield POA-POI desired.

If the opportunity presents itself try shooting at distance. You just might surprise yourself.

The Texas Star and Swingers as used in IPSC shoots are a blast and excellent practice devices.

Find a range that holds either IPSC or IDPA shoots and start having fun.


tumbleweed


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

ROBINPA said:


> What do you consider acceptable accuracy with your concealed carry handgun , and at what distance and how much do you practice with it.


For me it depends on the CC gun.

I have several that I carry at different times ranging in size from a P3AT in 380acp to a duty size in 45acp. I practice less with the pocket (mouse) gun, from shorter distances, and tolerate less accuracy, than I do with my other CC guns.

I believe the distance you practice at, how much you practice, and the acceptable level of accuracy is directly related to you choice of CC gun.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Lots of good suggestions , I also live out in the sticks with a target range in the edge of my yard , so i can shoot at any time it pleases me.I had only been shooting at 15 yds but as i became more familiar with my weapon i began moveing back to 25 and 50 yds and was supprised at the accuracy if i do my part especally off of a rest.(XD40) the only downfall is finding my empty brass after a shooting session.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

ROBINPA said:


> Lots of good suggestions , I also live out in the sticks with a target range in the edge of my yard , so i can shoot at any time it pleases me.I had only been shooting at 15 yds but as i became more familiar with my weapon i began moveing back to 25 and 50 yds and was supprised at the accuracy if i do my part especally off of a rest.(XD40) the only downfall is finding my empty brass after a shooting session.


If you fix your shooting position and vary target position it will be easier to find that brass. A tarp helps keep them from hiding in the grass. The best approach is to have several targets at various distances from your shooting position. Mix it up a bit and shoot 1 or 2 rounds at each distance per magazine.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------

